# Email/SMS alerts for ASX company announcements



## Birdster (15 January 2008)

Hi all. New to the ASF so bear with me if it shows. I have a question about the pending ann we are waiting on; Is there a way of receiving the ann via an alert rather than checking or doing a refresh on the ASX page? Thanks in advanse for a response.


----------



## shaunm (15 January 2008)

Hi Birdster,

If you use an online trading platform "etrade etc." you can set sms alerts for around 30 cents.


----------



## Kremmen (15 January 2008)

Birdster said:


> Is there a way of receiving the ann via an alert rather than checking or doing a refresh on the ASX page?




A free way is to get them by email by using newsalerts.com.au.


----------



## Doris (15 January 2008)

Birdster said:


> Hi all. New to the ASF so bear with me if it shows. I have a question about the pending ann we are waiting on; Is there a way of receiving the ann via an alert rather than checking or doing a refresh on the ASX page? Thanks in advanse for a response.




Another email alert that's free is http://www.sharecafe.com.au 

Have a look at:

http://www.sharecafe.com.au/search.asp?a=SR&searchFor=EXM&searchType=3

Cheers!


----------



## Birdster (15 January 2008)

Aha! Now my phone and email will light up all at once. I feel like Gordon Ghecko! "Greed IS Good!"


----------

